# all terrain fish houses are they worth the money



## walleyewheeler88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has fished in one of these houses, They sponsor this website and are built in fargo Nd, any info would be greatlt appreciated thanks


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

Overpriced. 
I don't care for there trailers. they have the axle welded under the frame, which means you can't get the frame down flush on the ice.
you need to get a fish house that you can drop flush on the ice, it keeps it warmer and the furnace will run less, keeping your top bunk from becoming 120 degrees at night when you sleep. With the type of winters we have had with no snow.......
Your better off building your own with a better flush dropping frame and save your self a few thousand bucks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think they are awsome. I have used one hunting a few times this fall, and know guys that use there's all the time on the ice. They pull awsome, drop down in seconds. I don't think I would worry to much about the 3 inches they sit off the ground. The frame scirts all the way around the outside, soooo It does drop all the way to the ground. Just not the sided part. It stays warm, even in a large cold wind. Also, how many times do you set up an ice house on a lake, when there isn't snow cover? With even a few inches of snow the house will have insulation from the bottom, or even push some snow around it.

I say take a look at them.


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

Snow? thats something we haven't had in 3 years now. When its 10 below zero and the wind blowing 30 mph with nothing to bank, I'll be sitting in mine down on the ice with the holes open and the top bunk sleepable.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, well MOST of the time there is snow, I am a part owner of one at this time. AS stated above I have slept in it a few times while it is really cold, on the ice. I am not an ice fisherman. I went in on it for goose hunting. We put 10 doz full bodies in it drive into the field unload and sleep. Works great.

As for the bar, it was built so that you never have to block the house up. If you really thought it was a problem take a torch and cut it off.

AS for the price. You get what you pay for. Pulls great, no draft, floor is insulated, along with all the walls. I know the guy that builds them, because he is one of my competitors in the lawncare industry. He will treat you right. The last time I was up at his shop I saw he has some eft overs from last year on sale. Wish I would have waited.

If you have anymore questions PM me. I would be happy to answer them.

Mike


----------



## pishka777 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anuyone have plans ? desighns to build one. Not sure how the winch system works. any help would be appreciated. no one around here has wheelhouses where they drop down.. My new welder is just waiting to be used. thanks


----------

